# Lets talk Bored Ape NFT's



## MapleDots__ (Aug 11, 2021)

Click for more



*A few thoughts on finding a good investment-grade bored ape*
Morgan Linton is a guy I have followed and respected for a number of years and he has recently started dabbling in NFT's which I cannot fully wrap my head around. Currently he is buying and selling BORED APES and I keep wondering what happens to the last guys money when nobody buys it from him after spending 100k on it.





> When I bought my first ape the week the project launched I didn’t think much about traits and rarity, instead I was focused on something that would make an awesome profile picture. Then, as time went on and I continued to buy more apes, I started to spend a lot more time looking at traits, and rarity, and really started to pay attention to trends, which change quite a bit over time.




Here is the article by Morgan:
https://morganlinton.com/a-few-thoughts-on-finding-a-good-investment-grade-bored-ape


*Make sure to read the whole article and then comment I left because it does open things up for discussion.
*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 11, 2021)

We definitely want to avoid this situation right?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425520722823327750

*And then the craziness starts...
*






[h]Booth Brothers Spend Nearly $1.3m on a BAYC Ape[/h]




> Nearly a week ago, I published an article about a domain investor spending more than $500,000 USD worth of ETH on a Bored Ape Yacht Club (BAYC) ape NFT. This afternoon, Andy Booth announced that he and his brother, James Booth, paid 400 ETH for a different BAYC NFT. This one is golden with red laser eyes and a boat captain’s hat.




https://domaininvesting.com/booth-brothers-spend-nearly-1-3m-on-a-bayc-ape/


----------



## amplify (Aug 12, 2021)

I don't get it, therefore I can't invest in it. Could be my loss... time will only tell.

I would prefer a Ferrari F40 at that price because I would know each passing year it'll only be desired more and could be a $10~ million car when it's the last of its breed.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 12, 2021)

> Okay, so looking at the image above you’ll see the rarity rank in the top left, this means you’re looking at the 11th most-rare ape. To the right of that you’ll see the rarity score which is 308.87, the higher the number, the more rare the NFT. Below that, well, this is the good stuff and what you’ll want to study and learn how to identify if you want to really dive into the Bored Ape or NFT world in general.




https://morganlinton.com/a-quick-primer-on-understanding-bored-ape-yacht-club-traits-and-rarity/


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 12, 2021)

Seriously, I am going on record that the last person holding the bag on these is going to be out a whole lot of money.

So you paid 2 million for an ape, there are no buyers wanting it, what is it worth?

An even better question.... What do you really own?








I would say really smart people are falling for this but they are not falling for it. They are leading the drive and people with social standing are driving the market convincing everyone else these apes have value. When these social influencers start dropping them and reaping the enormous profits the little guys that mortgaged everything are going to be left holding the bag on a whole lot of nothing.


[notify]DomainTrader[/notify] and I are seeing this all over twitter.


People cannot be this stupid, you know this has to fail in the end, just watch the Beanie Boo video above and learn a lesson.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 23, 2021)

*So, why did Andrew Miller spend $48,000 on a Bored Ape NFT?*


https://www.thedomains.com/2021/08/23/so-why-did-andrew-miller-spend-48000-on-a-bored-ape-nft/


----------



## DomainRecap (Aug 23, 2021)

There are 2 reasons to buy NFTs right now.

1) To reap profits later as more "big guns" join the market and help draw in the sheep to fleece.

2) To show how incredibly rich you are, like James Booth spending over a $million$ on an Ape. 

That said, I do believe that like other collectibles, the early NFTs (like Punks) will continue to hold some value. I saw VISA bought one NFT for posterity, and what was it? A CryptoPunk. 

But the core problem with digital collectibles is controlling supply - a few years down the road, there will be more NFTs than people on Earth and at some point it will all melt down into one big ugly ball.


----------



## MaiTaiMan__ (Aug 23, 2021)

I was initially very skeptical of this space. Not so much today after I bought an NFT (*not* a Bored Ape) on Friday night (with the goal of flipping it) and it sold Sunday morning for 2.5 times what I paid for it. Mind officially blown.

FWIW, this is the best book (of four) I have read so far on the subject of NFTs as investment assets:

https://www.amazon.ca/Nft-Revolution-2021-beginners-non-fungible/dp/B09BTGQDYT/

This space is worth looking into if you are so inclined; it's an exciting space and it's very early days. You can start with a small investment, under $200 if you are 'minting' an asset to later resell. This Fall and next year, when the big brands start entering the space, it is going to be wild.


----------



## DomainRecap (Aug 23, 2021)

MaiTaiMan said:
			
		

> This space is worth looking into if you are so inclined; it's an exciting space and it's very early days. You can start with a small investment, under $200 if you are 'minting' an asset to later resell. This Fall and next year, when the big brands start entering the space, it is going to be wild.



Of course it's worth looking into, as it's prime sheep shearing time! Just don't go native and start fooling yourself that is not a fad with a definite shelf date. 

Don't be the last guy for a chair when the NFT music stops.


----------



## dancarls (Aug 24, 2021)

Today Visa just bought a CryptoPunk, they now own a NFT, from what I have been told is that Visa does not hold any Bitcoin/Etherium but they now own an NFT.

I have been trying to stay out of this thread I own a few NFTs and have tried to purchase sooo many on the drop days, but the gas fees are out of this world. to buy a Bored Ape Yacht Club NFT it was 0.08 Eth, but the gas fees were 1.5-3 Eth ( @$4,500 - $9000) just to process the transaction. The gas fees on IDO's / ICO's is insane. but now the floor price for a BAYC is @20 Eth now so maybe it wasn't so bad of a price to pay?

It's hard to wrap your head around NFT's / Avatars / Art blocks /Fidenza's and to spend 10 - 2,250 eth is out of the reach of most of us, or it's just insanity $6,750,000 for a Cryptopunk a pixelized character that was FREE + Gas at time of it's release.

Most of the people that are really hyped about NFT's also state that probably over 90% will probably drop to Zero... and the few with ongoing utility or case use will hold strong.

I think right now the FOMO is crazy and just about anything will turn a profit, everyone and their dog, cat, dragon, llama, goat, aligator, elephant, rat, robot, alien are putting out NFTs trying to grab their piece of the pie.


I think the real niche for nft's is in gaming, owning your in game items, and have them minted on the block chain allowing you to buy/sell trade, level up etc will be huge. People are making $50 a day playing AxieInfinity, tha's a daily wage in some countries. there will be so many use cases in that niche... Get ready for "Ready Player One" ( that's a metaverse movie for non movie buffs lol )


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430026170167267329


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430026883408666625


So you figure Morgan made money right?

Nope, that is the trap, he took all the money and bought another ape, this will go on indefinitely until all the guys at the top lose the money. The only way Morgan would have won is if he would have stopped and pocketed the cash.


By the way, I am not coming down on apes, I like the opportunity, I even bought my first one.

Are you ready??



BoredApeNFT.com

& finally ended up getting the matching twitter handle *@BoredApeNFT*


----------



## dancarls (Aug 24, 2021)

It all depends, what was the rarity of the Ape he sold for $126,000? compared to the rarity of the one he purchased? Just like in domains I may sell a domain for $15,000 where another domainer with more connections, a stronger belief in the value of the domain and can also wait for the right buyer to come along and pay $250,000 

keeping with the Domain comparison you often sell a domain and use that money to buy a rarer, more valuable name.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430125856089939972

That is exactly what I said above with the elephant picture, you don't want to be the last guy holding these things when the prices start to fall.

I don't doubt people are making money but there is an infinite supply of NFT's, if the apes run out they will come out with a second edition or baby apes. The point being there is no ceiling ever, they just make more until so many people have bought them that the value plummets.

Accolades to everyone buying on the upswing, just know when to say enough and remember to pocket the cash. If you wait to long you will be the proud owner of a digital jpeg that will have little to no intrinsic value.

I am so confident this will happen that I am going to tag this post and get back to it when it does.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430255810383331329
Doron Vermaat from Efty is not taking any more chance and has bowed out.


For those who don't know...

36.5 Eth is about $117,000 USD


----------



## domains (Aug 28, 2021)

Crypto punks came out in 2017 and are more valuable than the bored apes I think.

I think we are seeing collectibles move online and this will be completely normal to those growing up in it.  not to mention, you can tie outside values and perks to nfts beyond just owning the image.  that said, a lot of them will end up being junk but there will also be winners.  right now it seems lofty and I’d only get interested if there was a crash reset in prices, or I could identify something new and early at a low price.  let’s face it, many in tech and crypto have made stupid money in recent years and this is one of the places it goes.


----------



## dancarls (Aug 29, 2021)

Bored Ape Yacht Club floor price so for the lowest of the low is 24.9 is @$77,000 but the cheapest I could find on the market place was for 35 Eth @$109,000  and the average seems to be @55- 65 Eth

I had some in my cart but could not stomach the gas fees.... Hindsight


----------



## RedRider (Sep 22, 2021)

Why does that sound true?


----------



## aactive (Sep 22, 2021)

Buy a Picasso or an Andy Warhol...they seem to be less volatile.


----------



## dancarls (Sep 22, 2021)

History will tell..

 buying a picasso for $25,000,000 holding it for 10 years and it being worth $25,000,000 or a bored ape @ $399 and  in 3 months it's up to $250,000 - $1,000,000  and just for holding the Bored ape you get airdropped other NFT's for free worth $30,000 - $500,000 or picking up a CyberKong for $400 and now just staking it, your able to make $100,000 a year passive income.. Times are changing, It's hard to warp our heads around it but times are changing and what we value as stores of value will as well. 

I think some of it is people have so much f'in money that they came into quickly with little work:money ratio that it's easy for them to throw $50 - $60k around like it's pocket change. ( in the crypto niche. )

Most NFT's are garbage, and will go to zero, some will evolve and hold, and some will build great communities of followers.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444138585763061762



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444303468534063105

A 40% loss, one of the first but certainly not the last.


----------



## dancarls (Oct 2, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> A 40% loss, one of the first but certainly not the last.



yah there are unlimited number of .com domains... 

Ijustboughtthebestdomainintheworlditissuperrarebuyitnowwhileyoucan.com msg me for more great unlimited domains. lol


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 2, 2021)

dancarls said:
			
		

> yah there are unlimited number of .com domains...
> 
> Ijustboughtthebestdomainintheworlditissuperrarebuyitnowwhileyoucan.com msg me for more great unlimited domains. lol



I disagree, one and two word domains in com or even ccTLD are extremely limited compared to NFT's where at any point the author can make more.

I'm sorry you don't see that and as the market saturates with NFT's the devaluation HAS to happen. There are only so many people buying NFT's and when there are more NFT's than people buying them then the devaluation HAS to happen.

I understand you are invested in them and I wish you well Dan but just be careful you don't hang on to them too long. When the sell off starts you don't want to have a bag full of these.


----------



## dancarls (Oct 2, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I disagree, one and two word domains in com or even ccTLD are extremely limited compared to NFT's where at any point the author can make more.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't see that and as the market saturates with NFT's the devaluation HAS to happen. There are only so many people buying NFT's and when there are more NFT's than people buying them then the devaluation HAS to happen.
> 
> I understand you are invested in them and I wish you well Dan but just be careful you don't hang on to them too long. When the sell off starts you don't want to have a bag full of these.



No prob it’s good to talk about, it is a volatile niche for sure and 95% of projects are **** just aping in on the fad, same way new-gtlds exploded 5yrs ago. 

It’s impossible to compare domains and crypto or NFT’s. NFT’s are not a fad, they are here to stay and will change the face of many industries especially gaming and the metaverse. 

Referenced in the BAYC image and 40% drop in price…. It’s just fud, the floor is still 40eth and I would expect the floor to change as the price of eth. If eth jumps to $10k that same ape would be worth @$400k if I bought an ape when eth was $2,500 a $100k purchase I could sell the same ape @30 eth ($10k under the floor price) and still make $$.

People sell for less than going price for many reasons, .coms sell for way under what they are valued at all the time, when people need cash they sell at the liquidity level, and what your willing to walk away with, just because one sells for a loss does not mean that NFT’s as a niche are a scam.

.ca’s I think I have several domains valued at over $10 but can’t sell them to domainer who know the industry for $250-$500 there is very little liquidity in the .ca market except for premium names only.

Good to discuss! I’m in on “Crypto” selling all my domains to invest in this niche.

-Don’t jump into crypto - do your own research it’s risky - early adopters


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 2, 2021)

dancarls said:
			
		

> just because one sells for a loss does not mean that NFT’s as a niche are a scam



Never said they were a scam, I just said to be careful, like with all investments.


----------



## Develop__ (Oct 8, 2021)

Crypto billionaire Mike Novogratz says sky-high NFT prices are not normal and investors should be taking money off the table

https://markets.businessinsider.com...s-not-normal-crypto-rally-cryptopunks-2021-10


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 8, 2021)

*'Evolved Apes' NFT creator Evil Ape disappears with $2.7M*


Buyers got their NFTs, but a promise of a fighting game built around them went up in smoke.


Evolved Apes is a collection of 10,000 unique NFTs available for purchase on the NFT marketplace OpenSea. Each of them was also meant to be a character in an Evolved Apes fighting game, in which NFT owners would pit their apes against one another in battles for Ethereum cryptocurrency rewards (just as ancient hominoids did thousands of years ago, as I understand). 

But it's all gone disastrously off the rails: According to a Vice report, one week after Evolved Apes went live, the head of the project vanished, taking 798 Ether—worth roughly $2.7 million—with them.

Read the whole story
https://www.pcgamer.com/evolved-apes-nft-creator-evil-ape-disappears-with-dollar27m/


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 8, 2021)

I am invested in crypto myself, I own 2 bit coins and have for a long time.

The problem with NFT's is there is a double risk, first the NFT's themselves and secondly the fact that they are underwritten by crypto which is used in a substantial amount of online fraud. In fact I would argue that crypto currency like Bitcoin has been used more for fraud and malware than it has for legitimate purposes.

To me NFT's pose a double risk and the story above just drives home the point.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 8, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> In fact I would argue that crypto currency like Bitcoin has been used more for fraud and malware than it has for legitimate purposes.



Stop spreading falsehoods. We just went over that last month. Did you forget already?

"One of the most widespread but false notions about crypto is that it is mostly used by bad actors for illicit financing."

"Research shows that illicit activity accounts for less than 1 percent of transactions."

"Of that small portion, scams make up the overwhelming majority of cryptocurrency related crime — not money laundering, terrorism, trafficking, or other unlawful activities."

"From 2017 to 2020, criminal economic activity was overwhelmingly conducted through traditional financial institutions."

https://dn.ca/post/9580/#p9580

https://blog.coinbase.com/fact-chec...ivity-and-is-a-haven-for-illicit-856a71dfb399


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 8, 2021)

Yup, you are right on that, it appears only a small percent is used in crime but it is still a significant number.


It is just never ending someone in the news ripping something off and getting away with crypto.


My friend, a dairy farmer had his entire computer system locked and he paid 50k in Bitcoin to get control of his automated dairy network back. He had to do everything by hand because none of his stuff worked, he had no choice but to pay.

Unfortunately he cannot be guaranteed they wont lock things up again.

With regular money it would be way easier to track this type of crime and 21 billion lost in 2019 is significant regardless of what percentage it may be.


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 9, 2021)

Now this is all conjecture, but I'd bet that if you ignored all the transactions that are just currency-for-crypto or crypto-for-crypto and day trading/investing type activities, and counted only transactions for hard goods or services, then I'd bet the % of criminal transactions approaches 99.9%.  It's really easy to imagine that the 2% number is so watered down that its a completely deceptive number.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 9, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Now this is all conjecture, but I'd bet that if you ignored all the transactions that are just currency-for-crypto or crypto-for-crypto and day trading/investing type activities, and counted only transactions for hard goods or services, then I'd bet the % of criminal transactions approaches 99.9%.  It's really easy to imagine that the 2% number is so watered down that its a completely deceptive number.



No dude. It's like you guys are frozen in time in 2010 or something. Crypto is being used on big platforms/soon on TikTok, Twitter, Google,.many merchants, domaining companies like Epik, Dan etc. You guys are coming across as the old guys in the club.

There is some really out of touch posting going on. 

Crypto has gone mainstream. This isn't delegated to some off corners of the internet. Kids today will be growing up using Crypto and it being a normal part of life more and more.


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 9, 2021)

Jonathan Hitchens said:
			
		

> You guys are coming across as the old guys in the club.



BTW, yes, we are the old guys in the club!

Well I can only give my feedback based on my experience.  Does anyone else want to share?  What percentage volume of your transactions for domain sales/purchases in the past 1 year, 3 year and 5 years have been completed in crypto?

Mine are 0%, 0%, and 0%.

Now what percentage of your personal transactions were from crypto purchases of actual goods/services (not just investing)?

Mine are 0%, 0% and 0%.

And I'm pretty sure that anything anyone buys with crypto from a legit business could be negotiated cheaper with good old USD or CAD.  Those businesses accepting crypto are going to charge a premium price or some sort of additional fees to cover their asses.  So essentially, they're doing it because crypto people are more than willing to pay a premium just to try and prove its legit and show that yes, I can actually buy something with crypto.  No normal business is going to risk accepting a wildly swinging currency without hedging it one way or another.  Bottom line, that means you're going to overpay if you pay with crypto.   So yeah, if someone comes to me saying I want to pay in crypto, I'm going to say sure too but my exchange rate is pretty steep.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 9, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> BTW, yes, we are the old guys in the club!
> 
> Well I can only give my feedback based on my experience.  Does anyone else want to share?  What percentage volume of your transactions for domain sales/purchases in the past 1 year, 3 year and 5 years have been completed in crypto?
> 
> ...



Do you have Crypto as an option to pay? 

I'm using Dan to sell and Bitcoin is an option both to buy and receive. It's possible somebody has used Crypto to pay.

I just got into it this year and I have used Bitcoin to buy a service involving crypto, price alerts for coins I'm watching. 

Today, I actually took Bitcoin as payment for half of a gift.

There are sites I use to purchase crypto like Coinbase and Crypto.com that offer Debit Cards that tap your Crypto balance. So that is one way you can use crypto to purchase things, via a debit card.

Now, last year my brother asked me about crypto because my nephew was getting into it. I replied, hey, it's just gambling, most will lose money. I replied that way because I had no idea what I was talking about. That changed this year.

As far as investing, it's the easiest money. Those that lose are hoping for some overnight success and invest in ****/meme coins, not highly ranked, low market cap. It's a higher risk, higher reward. The easy money is sticking to the top 50 ranked coins that have actual projects behind them.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 9, 2021)

Once you take the lawlessness away from crypto it loses its shine. Look at Canada and China as an example. The governments of the world will only take it so long before they want their cut in taxes and such. China's answer is to launch their own and ban all others. Canada is looking for a way to make sure all transactions are taxed.

Personally I think China is in the lead and eventually all governments will have a form of crypto as an extension to the current system. Why? Taxes Taxes and Taxes.

If you look just at the taxes on the fraud part of 21.4 Billion that is a tax portion the governments cannot give up.

The news is full of business owners running away with crypto spoils. My friend has never been the victim of crime until crypto came along. The US government is working on a way to track crypto transactions. When all that comes into play the whole crypto market will change. Can I predict where this will be?

No, I hope I am completely wrong and my two coins go up to a million each. Am I holding my breath?

HeHe. lets just say I am not quitting my day job.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 9, 2021)

There is more fraud with other forms of money as has been gone over many times now. You seem to focus only on the negative part not the overwhelming positive parts. Spend some time on sites and forums dedicated to it.

And the crypto market is caring less and less about China. That’s just FUD so they can gobble up more. Crypto is bigger

Last month was a great time to accumulate, now the bulls are running and Bitcoin and many others will hit all time highs this quarter. Bitcoin ETF coming this month


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 9, 2021)

Jonathan Hitchens said:
			
		

> There is more fraud with other forms of money as has been gone over many times now. You seem to focus only on the negative part not the overwhelming positive parts. Spend some time on sites and forums dedicated to it.
> 
> And the crypto market is caring less and less about China. That’s just FUD so they can gobble up more. Crypto is bigger
> 
> Last month was a great time to accumulate, now the bulls are running and Bitcoin and many others will hit all time highs this quarter. Bitcoin ETF coming this month




I hope that is the case, in fact I would prefer it but the reality is that the vast majority of crypto is not held for commerce, it is held for speculation and that in itself makes it vulnerable to dramatic increases or declines. A few speculators running scared can cause a domino effect.

When new taxation rules are written into law forcing exchanges to declare crypto transactions the speculative aspect of it will take a big hit and I hope to move my coins before that happens. For now I can hold and hope for the best but I know eventually I have to move my two coins or the tax hit will be immense.

On a footnote...

When crypto is forced to be reported the crime aspect will also go down so we will have two declines, the speculative, and the criminal aspect of it. Now the only thing left will be real commerce and unless there is a far greater acceptance in commerce the growth of crypto will be limited.


Then there is another point which I have not even touched on yet...

Which crypto do you pick? With more and more coins watering down the market it gets more and more confusing for the end user. [notify]Jonathan Hitchens[/notify] you said it best by saying we know nothing about it. I whole heartily agree with you and I like to believe I am up on technology. So if I know nothing about it just imagine an end user.... they will be completely clueless in how it works. 


Personally I am a crypto investor with 2 measly coins that have become quite valuable, a part of me wants them to continue to rise forever but the other part of me keeps telling me to cash out every time it gets to a new high.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 9, 2021)

They are already reporting the gains or losses to the government here in Canada. There is no escaping paying tax on your cryptocurrency. If you do and the government decides to do an audit you will end up paying. 

This is the main reason it’s not a good idea to trade cryptocurrency.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 9, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I hope that is the case, in fact I would prefer it but the reality is that the vast majority of crypto is not held for commerce, it is held for speculation and that in itself makes it vulnerable to dramatic increases or declines. A few speculators running scared can cause a domino effect.
> 
> When new taxation rules are written into law forcing exchanges to declare crypto transactions the speculative aspect of it will take a big hit and I hope to move my coins before that happens. For now I can hold and hope for the best but I know eventually I have to move my two coins or the tax hit will be immense.
> 
> ...


No, a few speculators changes nothing, it’s like a 2.4 trillion market cap. And regulation is actually having a positive affect in crypto. See the Bitcoin ETF. Investors are not upset at all about that. This makes it more mainstream. Mainstream brings more money in. Big companies are getting involved, see my post earlier. Number of coins doesn’t matter either since most are just **** or meme coins. Stick to ones that have real projects behind them and you’ll be fine.

You’re way behind on all of this. You might as well be posting from 2012.


----------



## dancarls (Oct 9, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> They are already reporting the gains or losses to the government here in Canada. There is no escaping paying tax on your cryptocurrency. If you do and the government decides to do an audit you will end up paying.
> 
> This is the main reason it’s not a good idea to trade cryptocurrency.



? Anything you do a KYC on is trackable and you will have to pay taxes on, it's like saying it's not a good idea to trade stocks, domains, cars, goats, because you will have to pay taxes on your gains. You make gains, you pay taxes, you have losses you use those against your taxes.

There is NO getting away from crypto, it's here to stay.. we all will be moving over to some form of digital currency in the future.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 9, 2021)

You misunderstood what I was saying. I am referring to those that trade cryptocurrency on a daily and weekly basis. It’s one of the worst investments to trade due to how volatile it is.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 9, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I hope that is the case, in fact I would prefer it but the reality is that the vast majority of crypto is not held for commerce, it is held for speculation and that in itself makes it vulnerable to dramatic increases or declines. A few speculators running scared can cause a domino effect.
> 
> When new taxation rules are written into law forcing exchanges to declare crypto transactions the speculative aspect of it will take a big hit and I hope to move my coins before that happens. For now I can hold and hope for the best but I know eventually I have to move my two coins or the tax hit will be immense.
> 
> ...



Amazon, Facebook, TikTok, Apple Pay, Google Pay, Visa.......... This isn't the bitcoin of many years ago when people first heard of it and thought Dark Web, illegal activity. We're pushing 2022. Things have changed.

Just first 10 seconds he mentions what I already posted:

*3 Of The Biggest Drivers Of Growth*
Mass Adoption
Regulations - Investors are fine with this, brings it more mainstream
Investors

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx7R6fEfDvg&ab_channel=MichaelWrubel


----------



## RedRider (Oct 10, 2021)

*'The end of physical currency, cash, is certainly drawing near': Economist*

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/cryp...-for-the-end-of-cash-economist-145549693.html




> While the chances of adopting a digital currency within the near future are slim, digital payments have grown exponentially within the past few years, giving credence to the notion that the U.S. is moving towards a digital economy.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 10, 2021)

I have been re-reading this topic to reflect a bit more on members opinions.

There are leaders and there are followers in life, it is often the leaders that take the biggest risks.

Crypto and NFT's are not for everyone and there is a certain segment of the industry that are truly doing well in those categories. But just like the stock market vs GIC's there is a certain level of comfort that everyone has.

Those people gaining or losing on the stock market have a much different philosophy than those taking making small moderate GIC gains.  It is not who is right or who is wrong but more on what your comfort level is and that is bound to change the closer one gets to retirement years where traditionally one wants more security.

As much as [notify]Jonathan Hitchens[/notify] has corrected some of my errors it has opened my eyes to the possibilities. Having two fast approaching teenage kids I can say for me a middle ground between the new and the traditional is probably best.

When I was 16 years old I followed the advice of a successful stock market investor and turned a $400 investment into $16,000 in less than 4 months. The only reason I was able to do that was by having an open mind, I have to make sure as I get older my mind continues to be open so having members share their successes with these platforms is appreciated.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 10, 2021)

That’s great and all but for every ten risk takers the other nine failed. Not saying that cryptocurrencies are really a risk but to many it could be. I find it interesting the discussion about cryptocurrency because most people don’t really discuss that they own Gold or other currencies such as USD etc. So when you think about all the money in cryptocurrency people don’t realize that there are a lot of average people who already own it. 

I know many who own cryptocurrency in 2021. 5 years ago I didn’t know anyone.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 10, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I have been re-reading this topic to reflect a bit more on members opinions.
> 
> There are leaders and there are followers in life, it is often the leaders that take the biggest risks.
> 
> ...



We do agree on the NFT's tho. Some people spending over 1 million on some ape is insane to me, even those spending hundreds/thousands. I understand the concept, if they spend x and can sell it to somebody else for more, congrats. But I think it's a game of hot potato. I think one day people will wake up and think, what do I really have. Some digital collectible that I can right click and save and it'll look the same to the human eye. And it costs me 0. Lot of FOMO going on I think. Digital collectibles is not something I'm into, I think a crash will happen but to be fair, I'm not into like some others.

That Bitcoin you have could be  hitting some all time high next few months. It's about 55,000 now - https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/

With me and Crypto - https://coinmarketcap.com/

Looks like they're tracking over 7,000 on that site,which I use to keep track of my portfolio. I have money in 16. 15 of them are in the top 50. All have solid projects behind them, every single one is in the green for me. Pick good ones, look at the charts, find a good entry point, I never stress the dips because they go back up again. I figure I'm good both ways. It goes up, I make money. It goes down/dips, that's when I buy and then just wait till they go up again.

It's one of those things I said I didn't want to get into because I didn't want to learn anything new. But then one day I logged into Paypal because I was checking on a small domain sale and there it was. Bitcoin, ETH, Litecoin, Bitcoin Cash. Put a little on each and every time I logged it, kept going up. Then I went to use some real exchanges. And every day, just learn a little more.


----------



## aactive (Oct 10, 2021)

@Jonathan Hitchens is there a centralized place you can buy the different Crypto currencies? It would seem to be a hassle to buy from 15 or 20 different places to manage a basket of Crypto currencies.

Thanks,

Shaun


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 10, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> @Jonathan Hitchens is there a centralized place you can buy the different Crypto currencies? It would seem to be a hassle to buy from 15 or 20 different places to manage a basket of Crypto currencies.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shaun



I'm only using 2 right now, Coinbase and Crypto.com. No issues with those 2. That probably gets me 90% of the coins I want to invest in. I've signed up for some other popular ones like Binance, KuCoin, Gemini, Kraken. Some of those were a pain for one reason or another or they have the same coins the first 2 I use have. If one of those places have 1 coin I want, I'm not signing up just for that. There is a good chance that coin will eventually show up on Coinbase or Crypto.com since they add new coins from time to time.

And I'm not a (day) trader or putting in stop loss orders and that stuff like that, right now that's a bit over my head. I just find something I want to buy and buy it at what I think is a good price.

Then I use this for price alerts, the level I'm using is about $4 a month - https://cryptocurrencyalerting.com/

Pick an amount I want to buy in at, that site monitors those exchanges and sends me an email or sms once it hits my price point.

Then I use this to keep track of my portfolio, it's free - https://coinmarketcap.com/portfolio-tracker/

Other than that, I'm subscribed to some good YouTube channels with people who know what they're talking about. These all have 100's of thousands of subscribers, many with backgrounds in finance, stock trading etc. A few:

Lark Davis
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl2oCaw8hdR_kbqyqd2klIA

EllioTrades Crypto
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMtJYS0PrtiUwlk6zjGDEMA

Coin Bureau
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqK_GSMbpiV8spgD3ZGloSw

Crypto Jebb
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCviqt5aaucA1jP3qFmorZLQ

Crypto Michaël
https://www.youtube.com/c/CryptoMichaël

Eddie Moon
https://www.youtube.com/c/eddiemooon

CryptosRUS
https://www.youtube.com/c/CryptosRUs

Those all give opinions on what to invest in.

This is a good how to/walk thru channel. How to set things up, how to use this and that. From setting up an account at various places to  setting up a hardware wallet etc.
https://www.youtube.com/c/CryptoDad


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 10, 2021)

Just went thru the top 50 - https://coinmarketcap.com/

And Coinbase and Crypto.com has 46 out of those 50. So good place to start if you're looking for solid ones.

I stayed away from Crypto.com for awhile because I like working on the desktop and this is app only but it's really smooth, haven't had any issues. It was highly recommended by some others in the business.

Then you have staking. Basically earning interest on your holdings. It's not much but it's extra money. On Coinbase just buying and holding there, you have a few where it's done automatically. 5% interest on COSMOS, 4% on ALGO. You have other sites where it's more but that's for another day. Really need to research those.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 10, 2021)

I use coinsquare. They are a Canadian company and their head office is right here in Toronto. They may not have all the crypto but they have the top ones.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 11, 2021)

Check this out:

Bitcoin

Oct 1 - 43,800
Oct 10, today - 56,800

+ 13,000 in just 10 days.

There is this guy that has been making the Crypto news named PlanB because he nailed his predictions on Bitcoin for August and September.

He said 
August it would be 47k, it was.
September it would be 43k, take a dip, nailed it.
then:
October - 63k - it's now about 57K up from about 44k 10 days ago. So that 63k is looking good.
November - 98k
December - 135K

We'll see about November and December, those are some pretty bold predictions, knowing the previous high was about 64K.

So that 63k prediction from PlanB is right on track. +13,000 in the last 10 days, just needs another 6,000 in the next 20,
https://twitter.com/100trillionUSD/status/1406577006230245376

And when Bitcoin goes up, the alts usually follow.


----------



## FM__ (Oct 11, 2021)

Crypto has a great domain and runs tons of ads, but from what I hear their fees are sky-high.. Anybody here use Newton? Apparently not as many currencies but lower fees from what someone told me.


----------



## aactive (Oct 11, 2021)

Jonathan Hitchens said:
			
		

> I'm only using 2 right now, Coinbase and Crypto.com. No issues with those 2. That probably gets me 90% of the coins I want to invest in. I've signed up for some other popular ones like Binance, KuCoin, Gemini, Kraken. Some of those were a pain for one reason or another or they have the same coins the first 2 I use have. If one of those places have 1 coin I want, I'm not signing up just for that. There is a good chance that coin will eventually show up on Coinbase or Crypto.com since they add new coins from time to time.
> 
> And I'm not a (day) trader or putting in stop loss orders and that stuff like that, right now that's a bit over my head. I just find something I want to buy and buy it at what I think is a good price.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to share all the info...appreciated.


----------



## aactive (Oct 11, 2021)

Jonathan Hitchens said:
			
		

> I'm only using 2 right now, Coinbase and Crypto.com. No issues with those 2. That probably gets me 90% of the coins I want to invest in. I've signed up for some other popular ones like Binance, KuCoin, Gemini, Kraken. Some of those were a pain for one reason or another or they have the same coins the first 2 I use have. If one of those places have 1 coin I want, I'm not signing up just for that. There is a good chance that coin will eventually show up on Coinbase or Crypto.com since they add new coins from time to time.
> 
> And I'm not a (day) trader or putting in stop loss orders and that stuff like that, right now that's a bit over my head. I just find something I want to buy and buy it at what I think is a good price.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to share all the info...appreciated.





			
				theinvestor said:
			
		

> I use coinsquare. They are a Canadian company and their head office is right here in Toronto. They may not have all the crypto but they have the top ones.


thanks.


----------



## RedRider (Oct 11, 2021)

*‘Identity Theft’ Criminals Plundering El Salvador Bitcoin Wallet Funds*
https://cryptonews.com/news/identity-theft-criminals-plundering-el-salvador-bitcoin-wallet-funds.htm

Bitcoin is legal and theft is crazy


----------



## aactive (Oct 11, 2021)

Jonathan Hitchens said:
			
		

> ...Looks like they're tracking over 7,000 on that site, which I use to keep track of my portfolio. I have money in 16. 15 of them are in the top 50. All have solid projects behind them, every single one is in the green for me. Pick good ones, look at the charts, find a good entry point, I never stress the dips because they go back up again. I figure I'm good both ways. It goes up, I make money. It goes down/dips, that's when I buy and then just wait till they go up again.



@Jonathan Hitchens

Thanks for sharing all your info about Crypto. Not asking you to give away your holdings or anything, but I was interested in your "15 of them are in the top 50. All have solid projects behind them". When you say they have projects behind them, what do you mean?

Thanks,

Shaun


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 11, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> @Jonathan Hitchens
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your info about Crypto. Not asking you to give away your holdings or anything, but I was interested in your "15 of them are in the top 50. All have solid projects behind them". When you say they have projects behind them, what do you mean?
> 
> ...



One example would be Solana. If you type in Solana crypto projects into Google or:

https://twitter.com/solanians_

Being used with a lot of NFT's and other projects. A lot runs on Ehtereum but it has some competitors like Solana, Cardano, Polkadot. Compared to a coin where you might find at 2,110, some meme coin that probably won't exist in the future.

I just got into it this year and when a lot of these were at or reaching all time highs and right now have about a 40% return. Some I was buying at some highs. Some I got in decent. I made a spreadsheet of the top 100 and then just watch the videos from the channels above and other place and just keep notes. What gets mentioned, predictions, sometimes these guys post their personal portfolios.

As an example, that Coin Bureau guy:

Coin Bureau
*ETH - 25.75%*
*BTC - 21.83%*
*SOL - 14.91%*
*DOT - 7.53%*
PAXG - 5.65% 
USDC - 4.78%
*ADA - 4.53%*
*ATOM - 4.29%*
UST - 2.90%
RUNE - 2.23%
INJ - 1.88%
*LINK - 1.20%*
AR - 1.18%
*MATIC - 1.12%*
LIT - 0.22%

I have the one in bold myself.

The tricky part is when to get in. September historically has been slow, a great month to accumulate. This Q4, things are supposed to go up. So haven't been buying much lately. Just watching for some dips and seeing if Bitcoin really does take off.

ETH is pretty safe I think, it's 25% of my portfolio and my average buy price is $2,416, it's now $3,500. So that is a 45% return so far.

Another one Polkadot/DOT got in at 19.47, it's now 33.57, so 73% return. Should you buy now? I don't know. Could dip next year. We're kind of in the middle of a bull run, Q4 going up. Earlier in the year, even just last month was a better time to acquire.


----------



## aactive (Oct 11, 2021)

@Jonathan Hitchens

Thanks again for the insights. I know Crypto's been around for years, but I feel like l did in 1999 when I first started registering domains; not sure what I was looking at a fad, the future or what. Good thing it was the future. I have a better feeling about the future of Crypto, than I do NFT's (at least in it's state).

Shaun

PS Nice returns


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 11, 2021)

RedRider said:
			
		

> *‘Identity Theft’ Criminals Plundering El Salvador Bitcoin Wallet Funds*
> https://cryptonews.com/news/identity-theft-criminals-plundering-el-salvador-bitcoin-wallet-funds.htm
> 
> Bitcoin is legal and theft is crazy



Expected bumps in the road.

El Salvador to Build Pet Clinic with BTC Profits

El Salvador is sitting on a healthy profit after purchasing a total of 700 BTC over the course of September.

President Nayib Bukele’s decision to buy the dip has resulted in profits of about $4 million already. 

https://coinmarketcap.com/alexandria/article/el-salvador-to-build-pet-clinic-with-btc-profits

In September when there were a couple of dips and people not in crypto did the I told you some posts and some new people panicked and sold, the President of El Salvador was buying the dip, even bragging about it on Twitter. Made $4 million in profit just from the Bitcoin he purchased in September and putting it right back into the country. Somebody who gets it.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 27, 2021)

Want to see some crazy stuff in the Crypto world. Right now SHIB is trending #1, CNN article on it.

I bought some last month, right now it's about 8x for me.

Check this guy out. Bought $8,000 woth of SHIB just 2 months ago. It's now worth............$5.7 billion. Can you imagine that feeling, crazy.

"This wallet bought roughly $8,000 of $SHIB last August.

It's now worth $5.7 billion.  

From $8,000 to $5.7 billion in roughly 400 days. 

We may actually be looking at the greatest individual trade of all time."

https://twitter.com/MorningBrew/status/1453445533754855433


----------



## domains (Oct 27, 2021)

But can he unload it for $5.7 billion without tanking the price?

I saw it come on coinbase at .000009 and thought to buy a little for fun but because it’s like Doge, no real project behind it, I didn’t.  Seems its popular as a meme coin.  With its crazy amount of supply I just can’t take it seriously unless for a small trade.


----------



## domains (Oct 27, 2021)

now shib is at .0000987 so would have been an easy 10x for me.  I prefer to buy tokens with real projects behind them so I can just leave the $ invested and don’t have to check in all the time. just dollar cost average a little every now and then.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Oct 27, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> But can he unload it for $5.7 billion without tanking the price?
> 
> I saw it come on coinbase at .000009 and thought to buy a little for fun but because it’s like Doge, no real project behind it, I didn’t.  Seems its popular as a meme coin.  With its crazy amount of supply I just can’t take it seriously unless for a small trade.



I'm not sure about the price tanking if he cashes in. 

I bought it right when it went on Coinbase, not much because I usually don't buy these type of coins. But right now it's actually almost 9x for me, up about 70% today. And there is most likely a Robinhood listing coming soon, and the price should go up even more when that happens.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 27, 2021)

https://dn.ca/topic/1282/bored-ape-8817-nft-sold-for-record-33-million-usd/

Bored apes are doing well too


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458776196502757387


So it looks like Jimmy Fallon bough an Ape


----------

